# Molly is missing :( - UPDATE- she is HOME!!!



## Helen (May 7, 2005)

Our little Molly disappeared yesterday afternoon. I had all three dogs out for a walk, and our lab ran to the other side of the tree line, Molly followed, and only Katie came back. We spent 4 hours searching the woods, and tonight someone a few miles down the road called to say their son saw a black dog in their field this afternoon (we got the call 8 hours after he saw her), so we spent 2 hours out searching again tonight. I do not think that was Molly he saw though; if she had heard us calling her for the several hours we searched yesterday, she would have come back. I think someone picked her up. I've called the pounds, the dog warden, every vet I can find, put an ad in two papers, and we put signs up for 5 miles. Now... we just pray. 

If anyone could send me email addresses and links (or post would be better if possible, it would be easier to make sure I'm not double contacting anyone) for any Chi rescue groups that might come across her, I would be really grateful. I am completely fried and a wreck, or I'd do all the searching myself. We are in NE Ohio, but only 10 miles from the PA line.

And mostly importantly... we can use any prayers we can get.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You have got my prayers I understand your pain I would be a complete wreck  I hope & pray you get your baby back right away fingers crossed Good Luck !!


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

I pray and hope you find Molly. Don't give up hope.


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I pray that you find her. (((HUG)))


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I hope you get her back real soon.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm saying a special little prayer for Molly and you. I would just die if I was in your shoes. Hang in there. Please let us know when she comes home.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Sending good thoughts your way xx


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry. I hope you find her soon.


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

you are on my prayer list, I cannot imagine how hard this is for you
<3


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh my god, that is so terrible for you and specially for your little girl!! i hope she was found by some nice person that took good care of her and will return her as soon as possible!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

You willl be in our prayers! Keep us posted.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I'll definitely keep you in my prayers. I am sure that Molly is fine wherever she is; I just hope she gets to come home soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I pray and hope that you find her soon, sending my thought yourway.
Dont forget to keep us posted.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry! I hope you find your baby very soon. You're in my prayers for sure!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

I can feel your pain Hang in there we are sending good thoughts your way


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

i'm so so sorry! she's such a beautiful lil gal!
i hope she comes back very soon and doesn't go on any more adventures!
i wish i could be of some help but i'm too far away


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

omg  I hope shes home soon.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

OH MY GOSH! I am so sorry to hear about little Molly! You have all my thoughts, prayers and love! Here's to a safe return!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh...so sorry...any news or updates?


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

omg if i lived closer i would help you search.Good Luck , i hope you find her soon


----------



## Crazy4Chihuahuas (Mar 2, 2006)

I hope you find your baby soon We will keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

You will be in our prayers, I am sure that she is ok and you will find her soon


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i hope you find your little girl i will have you all in my thoughts! good luck with your search.


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear.  Was she chipped? Any updates?


----------



## Helen (May 7, 2005)

*MOLLY IS HOME!!!!!!*

MOLLY IS HOME!!!!!!

Thank you everyone for your prayers, I truly believe that is what helped the most- that and a truly amazing 13 year old girl that saved my baby.

I need to make her a vet appt for a checkup tonight, because apparently she did spent one night outside. I am getting her chipped tonight, no matter what- I was waiting for her spay to do it, but I'm not waiting anymore! And this weekend we are putting our ENTIRE paycheck into a new fence! I'm just very thankful that this learning experience didn't end in a tragedy!

And now, I need some sleep- this time WITH my baby!


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

That is all. :wave:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
I am *SO* HAPPY FOR YOU!!
I'm so happy she's at home and safe and sound!
Hopefully nothing is wrong with her when you go to the vets!


----------



## Sugar.Geisha (Dec 21, 2005)

im so glad she is home! Prayers answered, God is good


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

So happy to hear that. Congrats.


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Congrats on her return!!!


----------



## Isshinharu (Jan 27, 2006)

Good to hear you're getting her chipped asap. It really is nothing. I was posting in another thread saying that I have a video of when the breeder chipped my chi. I'll try to upload it when work slows down and allows me to.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh happy tears shed here  When I read this post last night and saw the pic of molly it just broke my heart  I prayed & prayed that you would get her back today. I kept checking this post & I'm soooooo happy for you


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Im so glad shes back home with you


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

So glad to hear that Molly is home! It's comforting to know that if anything happens to our babies, this community's prayer power can perform miracles!


----------



## Kara (Dec 16, 2005)

I am so glad that she is home and is safe.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear that she is home


----------



## I*LOVE*LUCY (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh thank God!!! I couldn't stop thinking about Molly last night since it was the last post I read before going to bed. I can't imagine how worried you must have been. You and Molly are VERY lucky to be reunited. :flower:


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I am so happy that she is home safe and sound. It is a good thing that we had a warm evening last night too!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank the good Lord for watching over Molly and bringing her home. I worried all night and today thinking about her and praying she would find her way home. We are happy for Molly and your family. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RoxyGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

I am so glad she is home


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank goodness you found Molly!! I didn't see this post until she was already home.
I would be a wreck if my Carl was lost.

Welcome home Molly!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is fantastic news!! I'm so glad she's home!!


----------



## bullsgal12 (Nov 13, 2005)

WONDERFUL NEWS!! I'm glad nothing serious happened to her.


----------

